# Grape, Orange, Romaine Salad TNT



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2008)

Nothing like being surprised with a favorite..My youngest daughter just surprised me with this salad I just love.
It consists of 1 large head of romaine torn into bits, about a 1/4 lb. of black seedless grapes cut in half, 2 small oranges peeled and then cut into sections. 1 small red onion sliced thin, and 2 avocados, peeled and sliced..Everything goes into a salad bowl and when ready to eat, you dress it with a lemon mustard dressing..I have the recipe for the dressing if anyone is interested...I really like this salad and so do my girls..We serve it with nice warm rolls or  Italian bread and iced tea. To make the salad a little more hearty grilled shrimp is wonderful on top.
kadesma


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

I do a romaine, orange, red onion, with homemade vinegrette, with slivers of provolone. and yes, gotta have italian bread.
My great-grandma used to do this with a raw egg on top
and pepperocini sprinkled on top. That's going to far for 
me though.

But if you post the dressing, I'd try it for a switch.
Thanks, kadesma

​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

Both of you - cough up your dressing recipes - - - - pwetty pwease? 

Sounds deeelish kades!  

And yours too qs!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2008)

Like the pepperoncinis and the provolone, QS, but raw egg yikes... here is the dressing for you and you too Elf

This makes about 1-1/2 cups and keeps up to two weeks covered in the refrigerator.
mix 1 c. evoo with 1/4 c. lemon juice, 1/2 teas. salt 1-teas Worcestershire, 1-1/2-teas.Dijon, 1-1/2 teas. lavender honey or any honey you have, and if you have it 1/4 teas. white pepper shake well and dress your salad. Enjoy
kades


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Like the pepperoncinis and the provolone, QS, but raw egg yikes... here is the dressing for you and you too Elf
> 
> This makes about 1-1/2 cups and keeps up to two weeks covered in the refrigerator.
> mix 1 c. evoo with 1/4 c. lemon juice, 1/2 teas. salt 1-teas Worcestershire, 1-1/2-teas.Dijon, 1-1/2 teas. lavender honey or any honey you have, and if you have it 1/4 teas. white pepper shake well and dress your salad. Enjoy
> kades



Thanks kades - it's copied and saved!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Thanks kades - it's copied and saved!



Welcome Elf, glad to share.
kades


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeez, kades, now you're getting complicated with the fancy honey. Just kidding. I'll use my regular store bought. But I will leave out worchestershire. I never acquired a taste for it. Maybe soy? Or leave it out? Whatcha think?

My italian dressing (I kinda eyeball, I don't really measure)
I use an empty "whole queen" spanish olive jar 7oz.
I finely, finely mince a nice plump garlic clove and put in jar, then,
either fine chopped fresh parsley, or dry
2 basil leaves, finely chopped
shake, shake, shake (3 shakes) dry italian seasoning
" " " " " fresh ground pepper
(I buy peppercorns, grind them in my mill, and put in a mimi rubber seal glass jar and keep in the freezer)
1 shake of table salt, very little
shake and swirl of garlic powder (not garlic salt)
shake and swirl of onion powder (not onion salt)
couple of shakes of Goya Adobo seasoning
about a heaping tablespoon of romano/parmasan cheese
(I buy wedges of both, grate and put in sealed jar and keep in fridge)
Then I put in about 5 shakes of rice wine vinegar, then 
pour in red wine vinegar to reach about 1/3 of jar.
then about 2/3s of light olive oil.
shake, shake shake, put in fridge til dinner, (it cools and lets the oil mix better with the vinegar)
It's kind of strong, so I don't pour on. I spoon/drizzle
on. Plus it keep salad crisp. Plus I like to put it on a dish, and dip bread into it.
It's good on italian subs, or tuna salad subs too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks qs - yours is saved too!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks QS, looks good..Honey is hone as far as I'm concerned the lavender kind was   given to me so I used it..I'm not about to run out nad buy more til what I have is used up... I also spoon on my dressings I hate to drown my sladas in dressing I like to taste the greens and additions not just dressing..
Thanks again copied for safe keeping.
kades


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope you two ain't kidding, 'cause I looked pretty stupid here, sitting all by myself, at the computer, empty handed, grabbing invisible bottles and jars, shaking my hands around, twisting imaginary tops, shaking and swirling, measuring heaping tablespoons, closing lids. ......... And no, I haven't been sucking in 
Texaxgirl's fumes....

ENJOY!
​


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2008)

who me kid you? Neva!

kades


----------

